# he finally did it....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my buddy finally snorked his bike after last weekends incident when he almost lost it. ive been telling him since day one. but here he is testing them with my gf following him. 
MOV02133.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The word snorkel and brute should go hand in hand.He made the right move if he's gonna continue to push the limit.

Now he needs to practice the water wheelie LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha no doubt!
Get that front end up!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool...that place looks fun.


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks like a Really Awesome place to ride!! We used to ride the creek here & could ride for 20+ miles & that was just going down the creek(creek only , this doesn't include the pipelines & trails/hills)prolly the most Awesome place I've ever ridden! L8r


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha no doubt!
> Get that front end up!


Thats what I was thinkin' I have no choice as soon as it gets deep my front ends just pops up and away we go. I guess its the 29fives.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

4man0822 said:


> That looks like a Really Awesome place to ride!! We used to ride the creek here & could ride for 20+ miles & that was just going down the creek(creek only , this doesn't include the pipelines & trails/hills)prolly the most Awesome place I've ever ridden! L8r


You wouldn't happen to be speaking of Bayou Bacon Huh? HA I loved riding down there.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah we can get ours up to but our creeks down here aint nothing to play with. the sand will wash right out from under ya real quick i mean check my gf out in this one MOV02131.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lol "ill stand here and watch, you go help my girlfriend!"


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

do you have to do the snorkels or how deep can you run with out problem,floor board mid engine ?

nice video.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sandman here my buddy without snorks but i dont recommend it he got water in the belt 

MOV02103.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks,i just dont want to mess anything up.i dont plan on going over the belt housing.but i will probably do the snorks when i get somebody who has done it to help out.def dont want to do it wrong.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

more pics/vids of your g/f. your buddy is not my type.









:bigok:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome vids!!


----------

